# oscar with holes in head



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

I saw an oscar with holes in its head, what causes this, what is it, and how do they fix it?

BTW, i remember this topic came up a while ago, and i used the search feature but it couldnt find it. does anybody else have problems with search feature?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

HITH is caused by a paracite in the intestins.

it is caused by poor water conditions and is mainly associated with cichlids - to cure you need to provide good water qiality - this is not considerd infectious








to desiese & paracites


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah Innes is correct 
Also a good well balanced diet will also help treat it along with good water conditions.
Mainly no ammonia and very low nitrates!!

Here is a Link HITH LINK


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> HITH is caused by a paracite in the intestins.
> 
> it is caused by poor water conditions and is mainly associated with cichlids - to cure you need to provide good water qiality - this is not considerd infectious
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah I happen to have one cichlid in one of my tanks with this as well








and it is not contageous... Keep on top of the water quality and as well a good varied feeding and it should help reduce it some and keep its life happy
Also if you are early in the game you might be able to rid it completly with some meds, although they sometimes are just a waste of money...


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Most of the time HITH, even when healed, will leave a little scar. :sad:


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Innes said:


> HITH is caused by a paracite in the intestins.
> 
> it is caused by poor water conditions and is mainly associated with cichlids - to cure you need to provide good water qiality - this is not considerd infectious
> 
> ...


 True. Cichlids are the only FW fish that get HITH.


----------

